
Show HN: Q2 2020 Outage Report - colinbartlett
https://statusgator.com/blog/2020/08/21/5-biggest-outages-of-q2-2020/
======
colinbartlett
Hi all! A few months ago someone on HN here recommended we use all the data
we're gathering at StatusGator to produce a quarterly report, kind of like
Backblaze does:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23471993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23471993)

I thought it was a great idea! So we got to work. This is the result of that
effort, although this attempt is not as data-driven as I first imagined. It
turns out that I'm really no data scientist and couldn't quite figure out how
to get insights from our data.

So instead I took a more human approach and tried to keep it light. I'm not
here to shame anyone after all.

I would love your feedback along with what you'd want to see in a Q3 report.

